
Amazon Prime offers ad-subsidised unlocked phones - samstokes
http://www.amazon.com/prime-exclusive-phones
======
fhood
If this is implemented as non-obtrusively as it is on the kindle, than I could
get behind this.

------
mrits
Around 2000 we used to sell free (or almost free computers) that served ads. I
suspect this will have the same fate.

------
jhugg
So you can unlock a regular moto g. Can you unlock the Amazon moto g?

